# Nissan Specialty Tools



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The Nissan Factory Service manuals have a listing of specialty tools in the front of each section of the manual. It lists the Nissan Part Number for the tool and the Kent-Moore Part for the same tool. You can order the Kent-Moore tools by phoning 800-345-2233 or email them from the Kent-Moore Web Site.

I've purchased several tools for my B14 from them via phone (seal cutter for removing the oil pan, oil seal protector for installing axles).

Lew


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for posting this, I never thought to purchase the tools listed in FSM. I usually went to my local auto parts store and tried to get an equivalent tool. How much was the seal cutter? I am going to change the oil pan seal soon...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Thanks for posting this, I never thought to purchase the tools listed in FSM. I usually went to my local auto parts store and tried to get an equivalent tool. How much was the seal cutter? I am going to change the oil pan seal soon...


I don't remember. I've had it for over 5 years. You can see it here.

Call them. They are very helpful and don't mind giving quotes.

Lew


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu can get a free catalog of all the Nissan parts too if you call that number... 

Some tools have to be special ordered so it may take up to a month before they can send it out to you so... plan accordingly.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

For Canuckians, a lot of similar tools are for rent at Canadian Tire. I hate Canadian Tire, but there's no better deal than renting something for free as long as you return it within the right time.

Anyway, a few FSM tools I've needed have had very close equivalents there.


----------

